# Babies!



## Wee-EMT (Jan 10, 2009)

How many babies have you guys delivered and how did it go?

I knew a medic that delivered a baby and wasn't wearing a mask. He got a mouth full of placenta/blood/amniotic fluid.:lol:


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been in EMS for about 10 years now, and delivered my first baby last summer.  It was a normal, uncomplicated delivery and mom and baby girl were both fine.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 10, 2009)

Working the city seems to be one of the common things....

I guess I have to get over my "first" one


Being a newish EMT, I would prefer to NOT have to deal with that.  At least for now 

Load and go boys!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 10, 2009)

My husband has delivered two in the field in the almost 20 years he's been doing this. They named the second one after him. I've had one close one, mother in pre-term labor. We didn't stop in the ER, took her right up to OB on our gurney. They ended up able to stop the contractions and mom was able to deliver a full term baby about a month later.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 10, 2009)

i dont deliver babies. its against the number one rule, which is that the census isnt allowed to change on my truck. you can be born or die before i get there or after i transfer you over at the H, but life neither begins nor ends in my presence.


----------



## artman17847 (Jan 10, 2009)

3 one boy and two girls. Slight scare with the last one cord presented first.


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 10, 2009)

If I didn't put it in there, I ain't taking it out.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## boingo (Jan 10, 2009)

Several times a year, none this year however.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 10, 2009)

None, I had to do an emergent transfer for a lady that the doc swore wasn't gonna make it to the other hospital though.  That was fun.


----------



## EMT-P633 (Jan 10, 2009)

One so far, normal as could be. It was moms 4th or 5th delivery. so it came and went pretty quick.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 10, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> None, I had to do an emergent transfer for a lady that the doc swore wasn't gonna make it to the other hospital though.  That was fun.



Why emergent?  Where there other issues going on with her besides the impending delivery?  Just curious is all.  Unless there was something else going on, we would be in so much trouble around here for running in hot with a patient in labor.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 10, 2009)

artman17847 said:


> 3 one boy and two girls. Slight scare with the last one cord presented first.



Was the cord right near the head or what?  Did you have to place your hand in the vagina to make sure the head wasn't going to put pressure on the cord?  If the cord comes out but you don't see anything else, isn't that considered a breech presentation and can't be delivered in the field?


----------



## Explorer127 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't wait till I get an OB call..

I think it'd be awesome to deliver a baby..

People tell me I'm crazy for that  

I guarantee if anyone I knew read this, they would be able to identify me instantly, lol


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 11, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Why emergent?  Where there other issues going on with her besides the impending delivery?  Just curious is all.  Unless there was something else going on, we would be in so much trouble around here for running in hot with a patient in labor.



Because, she had negative prenatal care, didn't know how far along she was, was denying she was even pregnat, was her third, and the doc didn't want to deliver on the side of the road.


----------



## marineman (Jan 11, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Because, she had negative prenatal care, didn't know how far along she was, was denying she was even pregnat, was her third, and the doc didn't want to deliver on the side of the road.



haha, I've had obvious drunks tell me they had two drinks, and I've had obviously pregnant people tell me they weren't but never one in labor. That's just great, thanks for making my day.


----------



## boingo (Jan 11, 2009)

Explorer127 said:


> I can't wait till I get an OB call..
> 
> I think it'd be awesome to deliver a baby..
> 
> ...



How about a 19yo with no prenatal care, 26 weeks, delivers a 1100gm premie in the toilet at the local diner.  Kid is agonal, bradycardic and covered in meconium.  Sounds like fun, huh?  The vast majority of births are uneventful, mom's have been delivering kids without the help of EMS since the dawn of time, however where we make or break the difference are on calls like those....I don't look forward to those.  

I totally understand your enthusiasm, and assisting mom with delivering a child is a rewarding experience in my opinion, just be very aware of the bad things that can and sometimes do happen.  Good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 11, 2009)

3 outside of the hospital (2 boys and a girl) 2 were crack babies. My first, the lady left the hospital without the baby as soon as she was "checked out", didn't even give it a name.

Inside the hospital, more than I care to remember. But the most exciting was simultaneous crash c-sections on 2 women killed in an automobile accident.


----------



## reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

I am up to around 18 in 19 years. That includes a set of twins. I have had Breech, prolapsed cord, cord around the neck that had to be cut off. The rest were uneventful!
I don't mind them, if at the house. Don't like them in the back of the truck.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 11, 2009)

While I was preg most of the members on my squad were hoping I would wait to long and they would get to deliver my kids. UUUUHHHMMM NO!!! I have not delivered a babe nor do I think I would want to. Messy business and too many things could go wrong


----------



## Sasha (Jan 11, 2009)

Bahaha. The closest I've come is being toned out to an "eminent delivery" during a P-2 clinical, (The engine crew was shouting "Tell her to cross her legs!" as we left.) and we got there and it was to a woman with no contractions but very pregnant. She met us at the door "I'm having this baby TODAY I don't care what no one says, I'm having this baby TODAY, ya hear? Get me to the hospital"  Then went on and on and on about how she was gonna have a natural birth and it was going to be today, asked her meds "Valtrex" and my instructors explained to me that she wouldn't be having a vaginal birth due to the herpes :[

I don't get why everyone WANTS to deliver a baby. It seems very messy and I'm terrified that if I ever DO deliver a baby that I'm gonna drop it. They don't call me butterfingers for nothing! :[


----------



## reaper (Jan 11, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't get why everyone WANTS to deliver a baby. It seems very messy and I'm terrified that if I ever DO deliver a baby that I'm gonna drop it. They don't call me butterfingers for nothing! :[




 Mainly because even I like to bring a life into the world, instead of always watching them leave!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 11, 2009)

*Catch!!*

I have caught 2 in my life time so far, I was when I was a nurse's aide and I was told to take the patient up stairs to O.B. ( she was a walk in pre registered)  That was a baby boy in the elevator,( I was 19 at the time....scared out of my mind!!!  When those elevator doors opened boy could I yell!!!)  Mom and baby boy did very well! The second was about a year and a half ago,  a baby girl, both mom and baby did well!


----------



## csly27 (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant wait for my first delivery. That would be my ideal first call. I have brought 4 of my own very healthy boys into this world I had help though lol. And I have been there when some of my friends have delivered. Yeah it may be kinda nasy but at the same time it is the most amazing thing that I beleive you can ever whitness. How could you not want to be apart of something so great, I get that things can go wrong I have seen that as well that is not so great but at least i know that i was there to support my friend when she needed it most.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jan 12, 2009)

a couple i've delivered and i tell you it is weird the first time. You have a ton of wierd stuff going through your mind...i did. so far they were all cephalic and all was up to mom on those. knock on wood.^_^


----------



## MAC4NH (Jan 12, 2009)

20+ years and I've yet to deliver a baby in the field.  I did get to deliver one last month though during my L&D rotation in medic school.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 14, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Why emergent?  Where there other issues going on with her besides the impending delivery?  Just curious is all.  Unless there was something else going on, we would be in so much trouble around here for running in hot with a patient in labor.



Code three transport is routine for patient's in labor in LA, at least in my service.


----------



## Alexakat (Jan 14, 2009)

None for me yet...the few calls I've had that were dispatched as "possible labor" turned out not to be...

We're in our Special Populations section of paramedic right now...& this semester, we do our L&D rotations...it's all a little scary to me!  All that screaming & pushing...yikes!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pt. in labor? I'm driving! 
One guy I work with had done 11, 7 in the field and the rest his own.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Jan 15, 2009)

I went over 7 years before delivering my first, and then my partner and I had two more over the space of the next six months. Crazy.

The first was a full-term healthy girl, and the other two were preemies. We coded the second and the ER pronounced. The third one delivered as we pulled up on the ramp and made it up to L&D, don't know the outcome.

Folks that have worked here a long time say that back in the 80s, everyone had their kids in the ambulance or on scene. Some of the old timers have 20-30 deliveries under their belt with plenty of namesakes running around. 

For some reason it's gotten de rigueur around these parts again. No idea why.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 15, 2009)

18 so far.. two breech and many premies...

R/r 911


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't yet in 19 years although I came close once, she delivered 8 min after getting to the hospital ER.


----------



## Gbro (Jan 16, 2009)

I Held the door open for my wife to take those calls. She delivered 2. 
I got to catch one in the restroom of an ER when the mom was there for abdominal pain, not knowing she was pregnant.
"It was a come quick something is wrong...."


----------



## mikeN (Jan 17, 2009)

I work with a guy that is a baby magnet.  He has been an EMT for 18 years or so and has assisted with a number somewhere in the teens.


----------

